# My MAC Collection!



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have been working on this collection quite a while! Thanks to these forums, I have added about 15 pieces in 1 week! My husband would kill me!!!

Sophie loves MAC too!
img]http://specktra.net/gallery/files/4/1/0/4/9/sophiemac.JPG[/img]


----------



## jayme (Jan 9, 2008)

I love your collection!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 9, 2008)

lots of great stuff!!


----------



## sweet_starlets (Feb 25, 2008)

lovely collection! what's on the bottom of your lipsticks? they look like flower stickers?


----------



## Julzie (Feb 25, 2008)

Great collection. Ooh, look at all these pink glosses!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 26, 2008)

That is such a great collection!!  I really love how you made your shadows go into that spirally shape!!  I would have so much fun with your collection!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

